# España: No me sintoniza el TDT.



## inspcv00 (Feb 4, 2010)

Muy buenas señores. Resulta que la TV que tengo en mi habitación es de esas pequeñas con antena propia. Hasta ahora se veía regular (unos canales mejor que otros) pero al implantar lo de la TDT dejó de verse (lógico). Pues bien, me fui a una tienda y me compré el receptor para TDT, se lo puse y cuál es mi sorpresa que resulta que no sintoniza ningún canal. La culpa, creo yo, es de la antena (obvio porque antes tampoco sintonizaba muy bien) pero mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿qué puedo hacerle? ¿saben de algún aparato barato para amplificar la señal de la antena o mejorar la recepción?

Muchas gracias, espero sus respuestas.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 4, 2010)

Y si no es falta de nivel de señal... sino que está defectuoso ?. Debieras probarlo con otra TV, no portatil, para saber si funciona o para regresarlo a la tienda. Salu2.


----------



## inspcv00 (Feb 4, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Y si no es falta de nivel de señal... sino que está defectuoso ?. Debieras probarlo con otra TV, no portatil, para saber si funciona o para regresarlo a la tienda. Salu2.



No, no, no es eso, seguro. Lo he probado. De todas formas, gracias por responder.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola inspcv.
Vamos a ver, ¿qué antena has conectado al receptor tdt? Si te resulta mas fácil de explicar, haz un dibujo ;-)


----------



## inspcv00 (Feb 5, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Hola inspcv.
> Vamos a ver, ¿qué antena has conectado al receptor tdt? Si te resulta mas fácil de explicar, haz un dibujo ;-)



Fácil, la antena que antes estaba conectaba a la televisión (una antenita de estas para sintonizar la tele internamente, no la que se coloca en el tejado de casa, sino una de esas de cuernos, portátiles, que en mi caso es sólo una varilla telescópica y no cuernos). Luego, conecté el receptor de TDT al televisor por medio del euroconector.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 5, 2010)

Cuanto pagaste el conversor? puedes posterar las caracteristicas tecnicas?


----------



## inspcv00 (Feb 5, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Cuanto pagaste el conversor? puedes posterar las caracteristicas tecnicas?



El sintonizador de TDT es el Proline - DFV16S, os dejo un link:

http://www.ciao.es/Proline_DFV_16S__1340156


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 5, 2010)

creo que ya se donde está el error. La antena que le colocaste no creo que esté preparada para el TDT. Mejor conectale una antena normal, de tejado. Si con la que ya tienes sigue sin verse, puede que tengas que poner un amplificador o incluso cambiar la antena por una mas nueva.
Un saludo


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 5, 2010)

No se ve la hoja tecnica en el link, describe que entradas y salidas tienes y que es lo que ves o no ves...  supongo que debe tener una salida de RF al canal 3 o 4 para la tv analogica. eso lo tienes bien sintonizado? o lleva entrada de video y audio? tienes algun manual de instalacion?

Tu antena es algo asi?
http://www.todotutoriales.es/2009/07/10/como-construir-una-antena-tdt-casera/

veo que parece ser de UHF

http://www.comohacer.eu/hogar/como-hacer-una-antena-para-la-tdt-soporte-para-camara/

Chequeaste aca:
http://www.televisiondigital.es/terrestre/cobertura/Paginas/Cobertura.aspx


----------



## inspcv00 (Feb 5, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> No se ve la hoja tecnica en el link, describe que entradas y salidas tienes y que es lo que ves o no ves...  supongo que debe tener una salida de RF al canal 3 o 4 para la tv analogica. eso lo tienes bien sintonizado? o lleva entrada de video y audio? tienes algun manual de instalacion?
> 
> Tu antena es algo asi?
> http://www.todotutoriales.es/2009/07/10/como-construir-una-antena-tdt-casera/
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta.



arrivaellobo dijo:


> creo que ya se donde está el error. La antena que le colocaste no creo que esté preparada para el TDT. Mejor conectale una antena normal, de tejado. Si con la que ya tienes sigue sin verse, puede que tengas que poner un amplificador o incluso cambiar la antena por una mas nueva.
> Un saludo



El problema de conectar la del tejado es que entonces tengo que pasar el cable hasta mi habitación, que es una idea que no descarto pero que si me lo puedo ahorrar muchísimo mejor, menos lío. ¿Alguna otra idea?


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 5, 2010)

Como conectas a la tv analogica? por canal 3 o 4? o por video? que es lo que ves, se oye?


----------



## inspcv00 (Feb 6, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Como conectas a la tv analogica? por canal 3 o 4? o por video? que es lo que ves, se oye?



Conecto el TDT a la TV a través de un euroconector. A lo que puedo acceder es al menú de configuración del TDT, luego le doy a "búsqueda automática" de canales y no me encuentra ninguno.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 6, 2010)

Lo que ocurre es q aparte de q esa antena portátil puede q no acepte TDT, es que tienes poca señal (la calidad de la tv analógica lo afirma), y enonces el TDT no encuentra canales. Primero prueba conectandole la antena de tejado, donde ya tengas una toma,  y si funciona, puede que vendan antenas portátiles preparadas para TDT.
Un saludo


----------



## inspcv00 (Feb 6, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es q aparte de q esa antena portátil puede q no acepte TDT, es que tienes poca señal (la calidad de la tv analógica lo afirma), y enonces el TDT no encuentra canales. Primero prueba conectandole la antena de tejado, donde ya tengas una toma,  y si funciona, puede que vendan antenas portátiles preparadas para TDT.
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Sin duda es eso. Con la antena de tejado funciona, estoy seguro. ¿Sabéis de alguna portátil que no me salga muy cara? Joder, si la TV se puede ver en un simple portátil, fijo que tiene que haber alguna antena que me permita hacer esto ...


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 6, 2010)

demas de la busqueda automatica que otra opcion tiene el menu? La antena la estas entrando al conector indicado? RF IN o ANT IN que dice?

Tienes o conoces alguna persona que tenga en el auto un receptor TDT como para que se pare en tu puerta a ver si sintoniza algo?


----------



## inspcv00 (Feb 9, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> demas de la busqueda automatica que otra opcion tiene el menu? La antena la estas entrando al conector indicado? RF IN o ANT IN que dice?
> 
> Pone ANT IN, lo que me extraña es que al lado de ANT IN pone 5V 50 mA. ¿Eso es para conectarle una "antena activa", verdad? Si os hablo de la "antena activa" es porque en las opciones de configuración del TDT te viene una que configura si tienes conectada una antena activa o no. Por "antena activa", ¿qué se entiende? ¿la que incorpora un pequeño amplificador para la señal de TV?
> 
> ...



Gracias por contestar, espero que me respondas de nuevo a estas cuestiones.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 9, 2010)

Si antena activa es un amplificador que se estaria alimentando por el mismo cable de la antena. Si tiene la posibilidad de ponerlo directo, dejalo en directo.

Si con la del tejado se ve sin problemas.. entonces no le da la señal a la interna! a pasar el cable! no le des mas vueltas..


----------



## inspcv00 (Feb 10, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Si antena activa es un amplificador que se estaria alimentando por el mismo cable de la antena. Si tiene la posibilidad de ponerlo directo, dejalo en directo.
> 
> Si con la del tejado se ve sin problemas.. entonces no le da la señal a la interna! a pasar el cable! no le des mas vueltas..



Ok, muchas gracias neng, va a ser lo que toca porque es la que veo como mejor opción. De todas formas, a lo mejor probando con un amplificador quizá le llegara la señal, no sé, ¿tú qué crees? Lo pregunto sólo por saber eh ...


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 10, 2010)

Un amplificador, amplifica la misma relacion señal/ruido. Si recibes mas ruido que señal, entonces amplificara mas ruido.. y no veras nada.. cuando uno recibe en forma tenue, tiene posibilidades de aumentar la señal..


----------



## inspcv00 (Feb 11, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Un amplificador, amplifica la misma relacion señal/ruido. Si recibes mas ruido que señal, entonces amplificara mas ruido.. y no veras nada.. cuando uno recibe en forma tenue, tiene posibilidades de aumentar la señal..



Claro, no lo había pensado, fin de la discusión, muchas gracias.


----------

